# Interesting Vintage London Steel Lathe



## YYCHM (May 24, 2021)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-tool-other/...steel-lathe-sale-pending/1459133749?undefined


----------



## Doggggboy (May 24, 2021)

That one has been listed on and off for a long time.


----------



## Tomc938 (May 24, 2021)

I think I might need an engine hoist to lift some of the change gears!


----------

